# Spade Fish rig



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Hello,

What type of rigs are used to catch Spade fish?

Thanks


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Little hook around 6 feet under a bobber/float with clam.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I like to use little red hooks, but it really doesn't make much difference. Don't let their small size fool you. In my opinion spade fish pound for pound are one of the best fighting fish out. I use 14 lb mono and have only had a couple break offs, but I'd still suggest stepping up a bit from that. My buddies mainly use braid with a mono leader, but when we fish the tower they usually have more break offs than I do.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like a single hook with sixteenth ounce split shot.

Find a bunch of Cabbage head jelly fish. Put them in a five gallon bucket and cut them up really good in really small pieces with a filet knife. Save some for yourself. Use small chunks on the hook for bait. Spades love them. If you get enough of the jellyfish, poke a hole through the middle of them and string them up behind the boat too. The spades will come up and eat them too.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

What size hooks are you guys using?


----------

